# Greater Los Angeles Area



## tortuga721

Field and topic:
travel/
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Our tour takes you all through the Greater Los Angeles Area


----------



## tortuga721

I have seen en el area metropolitana de Los Angeles.  Seria esto lo equivalente?
El diccionario dice Gran... pero como que no me suena en el "area de Gran Los Angeles" u Gran Boston... que piensan?


----------



## buddingtranslator

Nuestra visita guiada le lleva a todo los alrededores de la ciudad de Los Angeles.


----------



## tortuga721

Thank you.  I have a question about that.  Some of the sentences I need to translate say:
"The greater Boston area" 
others say the "Birmingham and surrounding areas"     how are these different?
 
Thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## buddingtranslator

There is a subtle difference: 

"The greater Boston area" is the area surrounding Boston that is *still* classified as the city of Boston. Kind of like the outskirts of a city, it's still Boston.

"Birmingham and the surrounding areas" on the other hand suggests that those surrounding areas are *not* part of Birmingham. For example, there could be a town in the surrounding areas of Birmingham, with its own name.

Hope this clears things up!


----------



## tortuga721

sorry-- I'm new to this...   don't mean to pester you


----------



## el_empollon

"The greater Boston area" refers to all areas that are still Boston, while the "Birmingham and surrounding areas" refers to areas around Birmingham that are not formally part of the city.
 
I thinnk in Spanish "the greater boston area" is better translated as "el área metropolitana de Boston", but "Birmingham and surrounding areas" is translated "Birmingham y alrededores".


----------



## tortuga721

Gracias!  creo que estoy de acuerdo con esto.  En Los Angeles, "Greater Los Angeles includes other cities that are not Los Angeles".

Thank you!


----------



## zarzuela

Te sugiero que uses el término "área conurbana".


----------



## Jeromed

tortuga721 said:


> Field and topic:
> travel/
> ---------------------
> 
> Sample sentence:
> Our tour takes you all through the Greater Los Angeles Area


 

_El área metropolitana de Los Ángeles_
_El Gran Los Ángeles_ (así como el Gran Buenos Aires)


----------

